# Help! Sunburn and Used Aloe with Lidocaine!!!!



## Lesli45

I was in Jamaica last week for my bro's wedding and despite putting on the sunblock and only going in the sun in intervals I got a really bad burn mid-week. My lips were fried and blistering (they're still healing) and shoulders and forehead were quite red/sore. We bought some Aloe with lidocaine since it didn't have any warnings against using it while pregnant. I ended up using it on my shoulders/upper chest twice but on my lips about 5 or 6 times. Since getting home I've noticed that there are many websites that say aloe is ok but definitely not lidocaine. Have I harmed my baby? Why wasn't there a warning on the label then???! Or am I worrying for nothing? WARNING: Chronic worrier over here.....


----------



## AFatKindaThin

I think if your worried stop using it until you get professional advice. You have a local pharmacy you could ask. Lidocaine is a anesthetic so not sure if that's why maybe your told not to use it. Sorry I couldn't be any more help. Just try not to worry I doubt you have harmed baby as it would def have to carry a warning on it. X x


----------



## mumoffive

Actually i googled it and there is no evidence that it will harm your baby however, i wouldnt continue to use it:

Lidocaine topical has been assigned to pregnancy category B by the FDA. Animal studies have failed to reveal evidence of fetotoxicity following administration of up to 6.6 times the human dose. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Lidocaine topical is only recommended for use during pregnancy when benefit outweighs risk.


----------



## Lesli45

Thanks for the replies. I stopped using it a couple of days ago but never would have used it had I thought it posed a risk to the baby. I'm just concerned since I had put it on my lips (since they were quite painful and nothing was working) and just wondered if it would be absorbed more easily into my body that way. Not much I can do anyways but reassuring to hear that I shouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Joesgirl

Isn't lidocaine what the dentist injects while doing fillings? I had dental work done in the second trimester with my first (and it was like 2 root canals too), and he was born healthy as a horse. He's 15 now and still healthy as can be. I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## CandyApple19

about to say i have had 2 sets of dental work done and one was a tooth extraction and she used anaesthetic that had adrenaline in it, now ive seen many women on here saying dentists shouldnt use this anaesthetic on pregnant women but my baby boy is fine, and given that lidocaine is an anaesthetic too, it's fine really? i mean its only on your skin, if i can be injected with 'not recommended' anaesthetic which will have worked off into my blood stream, i'm sure a bit of cream wont do any harm?..surely!


----------



## mumoffive

Well i have had plenty of dental treatment during pregnancy and my dentist has said that the anaesthetic was fine. My children have all been perfect :) I wouldnt worry too much tbh.


----------



## newbabymomma

The dentist uses novacaine. (not sure if that's spelled correctly)


----------

